# Help from gurus installing freebsd 9.0



## golpemortal (Aug 24, 2012)

Motherboard P4S800-x

trying to install 9.0 it freezes it at boot, in the same place all the time...

this issue was the same with 7.0 and 7.1

Any one here successfully installed freebsd 9.0 on the same motherboard please help out, this will be my first install and I really wanna learn freebsd, I am long time Fedora user...


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 24, 2012)

More information might make it easier to debug.  If the BIOS is set to make the SATA ports emulate IDE, switch it to the opposite mode.  If you have a SATA drive, anyway.


----------



## golpemortal (Aug 24, 2012)

that's the thing no error just freezes.......

Drive is IDE no SATA.....

I tried every setting on my bios to install this... NO luck


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 24, 2012)

Another guess: boot with ACPI disabled.


----------



## golpemortal (Aug 24, 2012)

okn the only error that I can see before it freezes is acpio: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed and acpio: reservation of 100000, 5fef0000 (3) failed


----------



## golpemortal (Aug 24, 2012)

where is the ACPI setting on the bios? sorry for the stupid question


----------



## golpemortal (Aug 24, 2012)

sorry that was booting options... ok booted with ACPI disable... same it freezes but this time no errors just freezes


----------



## golpemortal (Aug 24, 2012)

I been having this problem since version 7... still the problem exist on 9.0.. hope development see this post on the type of motherboard and fix this issue...

Fedora versions installed flawless but I want freebsd....


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 24, 2012)

Try booting in Safe mode.

But you still have provided nearly zero information.  How much memory is installed?  Is the system overclocked in any way?  Are there USB storage peripherals?  Does it boot if you just wait for a long time (up to a half hour)?  Does it have the latest BIOS?


----------



## golpemortal (Aug 24, 2012)

2 gig of memory
p4 2.8

I did tried safe boot still nothing...
try all options still freezes no errors


----------



## golpemortal (Aug 24, 2012)

let me check if there are new bios for it....


----------



## golpemortal (Aug 24, 2012)

nope bios is up to date


----------



## golpemortal (Aug 24, 2012)

ok... I will give up for now...


----------



## Beeblebrox (Aug 24, 2012)

If you have any Linux CD, try running memcheck; That boot option is present on almost all Linux livecd's. You might also want to run a full hardware diagnostic on your system, including the HDD and mobo controllers. http://www.inquisitor.ru is a good tool for that.


----------



## golpemortal (Aug 24, 2012)

will give it a try 

thanks
Golpe


----------

